# Minor Pro Salaries



## rt

What is considered a good player salary in the ECHL? What type of money can some of the better players earn?


----------



## Dr Hook

rt said:


> What is considered a good player salary in the ECHL? What type of money can some of the better players earn?




When you consider that the salary cap in the league is $10,000/wk, I'd be surprised if players earned more than $1200/week, and that would be for the very top players. I hazard an educated guess (based on my knowledge of the CEntral League) that the better class of players would be on $750-1000/week.


----------



## edmsnipers42

Is there anywhere that a person can find out exactly what these minor league players in the ECHL, CHL, UHL, SPHL, etc. are actually making in a year???


----------



## Douggy

Dr Hook said:


> When you consider that the salary cap in the league is $10,000/wk, I'd be surprised if players earned more than $1200/week, and that would be for the very top players. I hazard an educated guess (based on my knowledge of the CEntral League) that the better class of players would be on $750-1000/week.



Is that salary cap only for the players that are signed to the ECHL team or does it also include the salaries of players that have contracts with NHL teams?


----------



## Holly Gunning

Douggy said:


> Is that salary cap only for the players that are signed to the ECHL team or does it also include the salaries of players that have contracts with NHL teams?



It includes everyone, but the NHL and AHL-contracted players count a set amount -- $500 per week.

Top-end players in the ECHL make about $850 a week, rookies can make as little as like $350. 

There is no disclosure by player like in the NHLPA, no.


----------



## Dr Hook

edmsnipers42 said:


> Is there anywhere that a person can find out exactly what these minor league players in the ECHL, CHL, UHL, SPHL, etc. are actually making in a year???




Holly's right, there is no disclosure of salaries like with the NHL, and the information is sometimes hard to come by unless you know someone. In the Central League, the minimum is $325/wk, whiich is usually for rookies/developmental players. Given the limited range of what these teams can actually pay, it's not too hard to figure out ballpark figures on salaries. The CHL also has a $450/wk cap exemption for player/coaches, so that allows them to pay guys a bit more: Jeff Christian of Youngstown is an example of a player who is almost certainly in 4 figures because of that. The UHL no longer has a player/coach exemption, and I'm not sure whether the ECHL does anything similar.


----------



## Bring Back Bucky

rt said:


> What is considered a good player salary in the ECHL? What type of money can some of the better players earn?




I have an acquaintance who played one year in the East coast league. He said the cap is circumvented by players having second 'jobs' at the owner's other businesses, free meals and booze in bars, etc, etc.


----------



## AdmiralPred

BBB-King of Donair said:


> I have an acquaintance who played one year in the East coast league. He said the cap is circumvented by players having second 'jobs' at the owner's other businesses, free meals and booze in bars, etc, etc.




Sure, but I would be more interested in the true salaries for analytical purposes.

As to your point, this reinforces the notion that many, if not most, teams do this and that Danbury(UHL) was the team that got pinched when they got caught up in the investigation of the owner's other assets/businesses. However, there are some players, those hovering around the minimum I would imagine, that might have some other 'legit' jobs. A guy I knew played in the mid-90's (might have been pre-cap days back then) with a minor pro team and also doubled as an assistant rink manager/maintenance guy for more money, he learned some front office duties while out with injury and stuck around. Rather than a player/coach he was a player/ticket taker/sales rep. Worked out for him in his post-playing career.


----------



## Rumblick

Certain "perks" have always been part of the minor leage landscape. Housing allowances, cars, and certain other things have been okayed uder the views of the leagues. Danbury's people are in trouble because they didn't report their perks as taxable income (which it is), among other things.


----------



## AdmiralPred

Rumblick said:


> Certain "perks" have always been part of the minor leage landscape. Housing allowances, cars, and certain other things have been okayed uder the views of the leagues. Danbury's people are in trouble because they didn't report their perks as taxable income (which it is), among other things.



Danbury's over the cap issues run a bit deeper than that. Players and their wives were on the payroll rosters of other businesses the Trashers owners operated as a means ti circumvent the UHL cap. While the 'perks' are taxable and should be included on the player's W-2, the Trashers are in trouble because they got caught up in the Federal investigation. If one was able to audit other minor hockey owner's businesses all at once, they might uncover the same issues.


----------



## 2x4*

Holly Gunning said:


> It includes everyone, but the NHL and AHL-contracted players count a set amount -- $500 per week.
> 
> Top-end players in the ECHL make about $850 a week, rookies can make as little as like $350.
> 
> There is no disclosure by player like in the NHLPA, no.





$350 a week... how can these dudes afford to live off that?


----------



## Wranglers110

Given the veteran limit in the ECHL, most ECHL players are in their early 20s and are ex-college or junior players looking to squeeze out another year or two out of their hockey life. If you're 23 years old, $350/week to play hockey isn't _that_ bad. 

Many players who leave the ECHL do it because they're getting older and to get "real" jobs.


----------



## AdmiralPred

Daniel48Briere said:


> $350 a week... how can these dudes afford to live off that?



What is their "rent" situation? If they aren't veterans, the players most likely aren't establishing a residence in the area they play. Also, is there some sort of meals allowance or per diem? Or must they wait until tax time to claim that?

If a 23-year old has cheap rent, and receives a meals allowance, they may be able to stretch that $250-$275 per week take-home a bit.


----------



## Dr Hook

AdmiralPred said:


> What is their "rent" situation? If they aren't veterans, the players most likely aren't establishing a residence in the area they play. Also, is there some sort of meals allowance or per diem? Or must they wait until tax time to claim that?
> 
> If a 23-year old has cheap rent, and receives a meals allowance, they may be able to stretch that $250-$275 per week take-home a bit.




As I understand it (at least insofar as the Central League works) players are given housing- clubs usually rent a block of apartments for the team. So, there is one major expense taken out of the way. Per diems for meals I believe are only given on road trips, and are paid in cash up front. still, you take $350/rent + free cable, electric, gas etc. plus whatever booster clubs provide which includes household items and sometimes food, and it doesn't look so bad.


----------



## discostu

This doesn't relate to salaries, but, it does relate to the ECHL finances.

How is travel handled for a franchise like the Alaska Aces. Most of the teams in their division are in the South. With only $10K a week being spent on salaries, I imagine a road trip to Alaska for a 20-man team plus the coaching staff is going to run 2 or 3 times their payroll for that week.


----------



## GKJ

discostu said:


> This doesn't relate to salaries, but, it does relate to the ECHL finances.
> 
> How is travel handled for a franchise like the Alaska Aces. Most of the teams in their division are in the South. With only $10K a week being spent on salaries, I imagine a road trip to Alaska for a 20-man team plus the coaching staff is going to run 2 or 3 times their payroll for that week.




Teams who travel up there typically play 3 games.


----------



## discostu

go kim johnsson 514 said:


> Teams who travel up there typically play 3 games.




Are they bussing, or flying. If it's the bus, that's one heck of a road trip.


----------



## Malekish

I can't imagine anyone bussing it. Flight is a major type of travel, many people have private planes and there are frequent flights between cities (at least, that's how it was explained to me, I've never been up there).

Storm is going to be there the 10th and 11th, then home for a game on the 13th, our guys are gonna be tired!


----------



## royals119

AdmiralPred said:


> What is their "rent" situation? If they aren't veterans, the players most likely aren't establishing a residence in the area they play. Also, is there some sort of meals allowance or per diem? Or must they wait until tax time to claim that?
> 
> If a 23-year old has cheap rent, and receives a meals allowance, they may be able to stretch that $250-$275 per week take-home a bit.



Part of the ECHL CBA with the players is the team has to provide a furnished apartment, including utilities - although players who live locally full time can get reimbursed for the amount those apartments cost and live in their own place. 

They do get per diem on the road, and sometimes team meals after games, or at practice - and of course if they make an appearance at a restaurant or bar to sign autographs and shake hands they will get a free meal there too - and if they are personable and available they could probably eat out with a fan any time they wanted. Even at $350 a week it isn't too bad for a 20 something single guy with no debts - but most teams can't support more than one or two married guys with kids without a two way contract - unless they are carrying lots of rookies to make up the difference.


----------



## imahockeymom

In the UHL, players are provided with a furnished apartment. Some apartments come with utilities (cable, electric, heat) included and some don't -- it depends on the apartment complex chosen by the team. If the utilities aren't included with the apartment, the players are responsible for that on their own. Booster clubs often provide incidental household equipment (dishes, pots/pans, irons, coffeemakers) that are returned to the booster club at the end of the season and loaned out again the following year. 

Cash is given for per diem meals when traveling. This is non-taxable and doesn't apply to the salary cap, but it is limited. If the bus leaves before a certain time of day, they get paid for breakfast/lunch/dinner, if it leaves after a certain time, they only get lunch/dinner or dinner only. Booster clubs can also provide food for the bus and locker room. Meals or grocery allowances outside of travel are not allowed and would count towards the salary cap.

The hockey club is responsible for getting the player from their hometown to the team town at the beginning of the season, and then back home again at the end of the season. Sometimes that's a plane ticket, sometimes it's a bus ticket, sometimes it's reimbursement for gasoline receipts if the player drove their own vehicle. Vehicles are not provided to the players, and the players are responsible for their own in-town commuting expenses (they usually just carpool with each other to the rink and back, since they all live in the same apartment complex).

Sorry I don't know about other leagues, but that gives you an idea about the rules in the UHL.


----------



## dandmb50

Always wondered how much these guys made in the minor leagues but that's pretty sad. $500 week?

What are they making in the UHL specifically the Kalamzoo Wings?






Daniel............Toronto


----------



## AdmiralPred

imahockeymom said:


> In the UHL, players are provided with a furnished apartment. Some apartments come with utilities (cable, electric, heat) included and some don't -- it depends on the apartment complex chosen by the team. If the utilities aren't included with the apartment, the players are responsible for that on their own. Booster clubs often provide incidental household equipment (dishes, pots/pans, irons, coffeemakers) that are returned to the booster club at the end of the season and loaned out again the following year.
> 
> Cash is given for per diem meals when traveling. This is non-taxable and doesn't apply to the salary cap, but it is limited. If the bus leaves before a certain time of day, they get paid for breakfast/lunch/dinner, if it leaves after a certain time, they only get lunch/dinner or dinner only. Booster clubs can also provide food for the bus and locker room. Meals or grocery allowances outside of travel are not allowed and would count towards the salary cap.
> 
> The hockey club is responsible for getting the player from their hometown to the team town at the beginning of the season, and then back home again at the end of the season. Sometimes that's a plane ticket, sometimes it's a bus ticket, sometimes it's reimbursement for gasoline receipts if the player drove their own vehicle. Vehicles are not provided to the players, and the players are responsible for their own in-town commuting expenses (they usually just carpool with each other to the rink and back, since they all live in the same apartment complex).
> 
> Sorry I don't know about other leagues, but that gives you an idea about the rules in the UHL.



Nice insight, are you associated with a UHL club in any way?

Regarding per diem: I am assuming the team then follows the 7/7 rule when giving a meals per diem the players. Thus the time of departure determines how much the players receive. Also, how is it that the money the team gives for per diem isn't taxable? The only way I can think of is the player must pay out of his own pocket and then the money that the team gives him is considered a reimbursment rather than the team paying for meals in addition to the player's salary. If the latter is the case then, yes, the money for meals would be taxable income.


----------



## ThorNton Apologist

they dont make much per week but the team also pays for all the players bills to


----------



## AtlantaGirl

i have a friend in the echl currently.. he has not yet complained about money.. drives a decent car and goes out alot with teh boys.. i dont think he throws down like anyone in the NHL but I dont think he minds the money either.. so it cant be too bad. 
The teams usually fly..sad thing is when Gwinnett made it to the playoffs last year the team didnt have enough money to send them so they all had to pay their own flight in the middle of night.. it was a disaster. I know the booster club is working harder to earn money for the team this year due to that problem. 
i wish the echl had more money becuase most of the guys are great guys.. they love what they do and they dont take it for granted.. they arent making millions so you can tell that in the way they play and they way they are when they talk to you. 
Its kind of cool in a way..


----------



## hockeynut47

AtlantaGirl said:


> i have a friend in the echl currently.. he has not yet complained about money.. drives a decent car and goes out alot with teh boys.. i dont think he throws down like anyone in the NHL but I dont think he minds the money either.. so it cant be too bad.
> The teams usually fly..sad thing is when Gwinnett made it to the playoffs last year the team didnt have enough money to send them so they all had to pay their own flight in the middle of night.. it was a disaster. I know the booster club is working harder to earn money for the team this year due to that problem.
> i wish the echl had more money becuase most of the guys are great guys.. they love what they do and they dont take it for granted.. they arent making millions so you can tell that in the way they play and they way they are when they talk to you.
> Its kind of cool in a way..





OK, I hate to be a non-believer here but players paying their own airfare??? . Nowhere in all that we read last year about the woos of getting to Alaska was there any mention of players having to pay their own way. I find that hard to believe. I do think most of the guys do OK with the money they are paid.


----------



## AtlantaGirl

hockeynut47 said:


> OK, I hate to be a non-believer here but players paying their own airfare??? . Nowhere in all that we read last year about the woos of getting to Alaska was there any mention of players having to pay their own way. I find that hard to believe. I do think most of the guys do OK with the money they are paid.





Why would I make that up?? The Glads usually bus to away games.. if you read old articles about the troubles getting to alaska you will read that they found out in the middle of the night that they were going so it was more or less a scramble. They did in fact have to pay their own flight and they made sure different lines were on different flights to insure they had AT LEAST enough players to play if anything were to happen to any of the flights..


----------



## hockeynut47

No where did I say you made that up!!!! I just said it was hard to believe?? In all the articles that were written nothing was said about players paying their own way. I guess anything is possible. I do know there were all kinds of rumors floating around about the travel situation. Hopefully this year when we make the Kelly Cup Finals it will be closer.


----------



## icerfan

AtlantaGirl said:


> They did in fact have to pay their own flight




Uh, no. The organization paid for their travel. Some people might've bought themselves seat upgrades or something, but the team (not the players themselves) footed the bill for the trip.


----------



## hockeynut47

icerfan said:


> Uh, no. The organization paid for their travel. Some people might've bought themselves seat upgrades or something, but the team (not the players themselves) footed the bill for the trip.




Thank you


----------



## MikeC44

So how would the minor-pro leagues rank in terms of salaries?

There is an ECHL article currently on nhl.com about Brett Lutes, and it is mentioned that one of the reasons he left for the UHL was because he was offered more money.

UHL > ECHL > CHL > SPHL?
Where would the LNAH fit in there?


----------



## HansH

Just because one player is offered more money by one team in another league, doesn't mean that the league salaries are in general higher in that league.


----------



## MikeC44

HansH said:


> Just because one player is offered more money by one team in another league, doesn't mean that the league salaries are in general higher in that league.




Fine, but you didn't answer my quesiton.


----------



## NoGoal9932

*SPHL Salaries*

Hey guys, I did a search. I came across the ECHL/UHL thread. However I was wondering how much players make in the SPHL? Just a general ballpark. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## EbencoyE

My friend plays in the SPHL. Says he gets about $200 a week.


----------



## kenabnrmal

$200 is definitely very low. 

Usually anywhere between $220 and $600 a week, plus "perks" (apmt, food, etc.).


----------



## AdmiralPred

EbencoyE said:


> My friend plays in the SPHL. Says he gets about $200 a week.




I hope that is what he nets after withholding, meals, housing, and other payments are taken off his gross pay.

$200 * 52 weeks = $10,400 just to throw a number out there.

Assuming a hockey season is 27 weeks in length that is just $5,400.

Unless he's on a try-out (temporary) contract, then I could see it.

A league with $300,000 cap with a 30-week season (for simplicity's sake) has a $10,000 weekly cap to pay 18-22 players assuming no player movement - about $450-$550 per player per week. Some players earn more than others, and others still are on short-term, 5-game or whatever try-out contracts. So, $200 is not totally out of the question for a fill-in type guy.


----------



## Hockeydude1983

For info, this is what i wrote in another forum on a question about some of the Quebec leagues...

Note that all money figures are in canadian $$. 
..........................
No the LNAH and the LHSP are not related.

The LHSP (Ligue de Hockey Senior Promutuel) is one level below the LCH (Ligue Central de Hockey). Thought both of these leagues caliber of play went up by a good notch this season. The LHSP caliber of play is somewhat comparable to the LHSNEQ (Ligue de Hockey Senior Nord-Est du Quebec) and the LHSEQ (Ligue de Hockey Senior de l Est du Quebec). 

There use to be 3 top level leagues: LNAH (the best one), the LHSP (Ligue de Hockey Senior Provincial) and the LCH. 

Last year, the LNAH had 9 teams, the LHSP (Provincial) had 8 teams and the LCH had 9 teams. Thats a total of 26 teams.

This year, the LNAH has 8 teams, the whole LHSP (Provincial) folded, and the LCH has 8 teams. Thats a total of 16 teams.

Therefore the caliber of play and budget of the LCH teams increased by a notch. The LCH is very close in term of caliber of play to the LNAH. But the LNAH is still better. Because lots of teams folded, there was a trickle down effect... so good players ended up in the LHSP (Promutual)... which resulted in the league s teams having too much of a gap inbetween each other in terms of budget. 3-4 teams have lots of money and can afford to pay good players, while the other teams can t. Therefore there is often blowouts when a rich team plays a poor team. For example, Cowansville average attendance is something like 1300-1400 fans per game... One game they had 2500 in attendance, which is more than the total of 2-3 other teams season total attendance.

Just to give a rough idea on salaries... the LNAH is the only official pro league (salaries are declared). They have a weekly pay roll of 16000$ (went down from 25000$) for a 19 man roster. Salaries range inbetween 500$ and 1500$ (not accurate) per week. Most players get money that counts toward the cap and they also get money under the table. ie: someone might get a 800$ cheque that counts towards the cap and another 300 cash (not in the books) per week. 

The LCH works with a per game salary. Some teams declare salaries and some don t. Salries range inbetween 175$ and 800$+ per game. The average being around 250-400$ per game.

The LHSP (Promutual) also works with a per game salary. Salaries range inbetween 50$ and 300$+ per game. The average being aroud 100-175$ per game.
.........................

There is also other advantages to consider... for example, the LNAH will pay appartments to players that need one. For some players they will also pay for there travelling to bring them in and retirn them home, they will provide a car and pay for gas bills.... most of them also pay gas bills for all players for their travel expense if they have to drive to games. I would guess at around 50% the number of players having another job than hockey. It can be quite good money to work full time and play in the LNAH.

Only very few players in the LCH have appartment paid. Teams usualy pay the players their gas expense to travel to games, or they will rent cars for the players for the week end. The more isolated teams often have 90% of their roster from outside the area, therefore they will also pay hotel rooms for the week end.


----------



## Alaska Aces

The ECHL has a FAQ about the salary caps:

http://www.echl.com/faq.shtml

It's about halfway down the page.


----------



## vivianmb

in 1999 uhl per diem was 25 per day. and low pay was 350 per week.


----------



## theD

In the ECHL, players with a NHL contract have a $500 per week

amount towards the $10,000 team cap. That is not what they

earn! Not by a long shot. Many are making big bucks!

Trust me on this...

Plus, free housing, heat, cable, travel, food, cars, etc.


----------



## Everest

theD said:


> In the ECHL, players with a NHL contract have a $500 per week
> 
> amount towards the $10,000 team cap. That is not what they
> 
> earn! Not by a long shot. Many are making big bucks!
> 
> Trust me on this...
> 
> Plus, free housing, heat, cable, travel, food, cars, etc.




Not exactly true. When you say "many" your misleading your audience. Thre are players who have connections in Canada and Europe and can use that as leverage when semi-pro US circuits try and sign them. THESE players have gotten unde the table incentives to play in the ECHL and the CHL. Younger guys who are still developing a resume and a game keep their noses clean and gladly take whatever they get for $$$ just to cling onto the hockey radar. Top scorers and top fighters get the best "extras" everyone else is there to fill a sweater and they don't get much money.
IMO The semi-pro network in the USA TAKES ADVANTADGE of the fact that there is a surplus of players here in Canada who would play the game if their weekly pay was a pizza voucher and a kick in the junk.
That will change. Alberta and BC have "people who know people" and there is a movement to create a "pro type scenario" up here to get some of our players back home. Not saying it will come to fruition right away but...


----------



## BruinsFTW

What is the salary cap in the ECHL? 

The weekly salary cap for 2007-08 is $11,200 and the weekly salary floor is $8,200. 


What is the minimum salary for an ECHL player? 

Teams are required in 2007-08 to pay rookie players a minimum salary of $340 per week and returning players a minimum salary of $375 per week. A returning player is classified as a player who appeared on a teamâ€™s season-ending or playoff roster or who has played in 25 or more professional hockey games. 




Anyone know how you could try-out...get to the ECHL or any of these other leagues?
Besides NCAA etc experience..?


----------



## minorlife

if you dont have an agent, the only hope is to pay to go to a try out and win a spot to a main camp. once in main camp your odds are long based upon the recruiting teams do for college graduates and players finishing juniors.


----------



## royals119

Most teams in the ECHL don't even have tryouts, and those that do rarely actually have a player make the opening night roster. I would think the better option would be to try and get signed by one of the lower level leagues (SPHL, MAHL, NEHL, etc) and if you are good enough to dominate at that level one of the ECHL teams will eventually sign you as a fill in when they get shorthanded - and if you are good enough someone else will pick you up when that first team gets their original players back. I've seen a few guys end up sticking in the ECHL taking that route, but I can't remember seeing a player who didn't play college or junior hockey at a fairly high level being signed directly to the ECHL - even the best players in Division 3 college programs have trouble making it in the ECHL.


----------



## RockyMtnPantherFan

BeastinB's said:


> What is the salary cap in the ECHL?
> 
> The weekly salary cap for 2007-08 is $11,200 and the weekly salary floor is $8,200.
> 
> 
> What is the minimum salary for an ECHL player?
> 
> Teams are required in 2007-08 to pay rookie players a minimum salary of $340 per week and returning players a minimum salary of $375 per week. A returning player is classified as a player who appeared on a teamâ€™s season-ending or playoff roster or who has played in 25 or more professional hockey games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how you could try-out...get to the ECHL or any of these other leagues?
> Besides NCAA etc experience..?




I'm aware of one person who worked in the front office of a CHL team and had some experience playing club hockey in college - when the team he worked for grew kind of thin at one position owing to injury, he was signed by the team to serve as a reserve - this happened twice during one season - AFAIK he never saw any actual ice time but got dressed for the games, practiced with the team, traveled with the team, etc. - he was only to be used in case of dire emergency!


----------



## PIMking

MikeC44 said:


> So how would the minor-pro leagues rank in terms of salaries?
> 
> There is an ECHL article currently on nhl.com about Brett Lutes, and it is mentioned that one of the reasons he left for the UHL was because he was offered more money.
> 
> UHL > ECHL > CHL > SPHL?
> Where would the LNAH fit in there?




AHL > ECHL > CHL > UHL/IHL> SPHL 

I had a buddie play last year in the IHL/UHL and made 1k a week. Agian there is alot of cap abuse in that league since the team he plays for pretty much runs the league.

Didnt think that was too bad of money but he went to play in europe this year.


----------



## JnglstTICAL

Looking at some of the rosters on AAHA teams, it doesn't seem like they are all THAT young. I see a lot of mid-late 20's. With that said, are they allowed to have "other" or part-time jobs in the spare time to make up for the low income they are pulling on? Just curious.


----------



## roki

*Minor league salary ranges*

Hello...

I dont know where to put my question, so I will put here...

I really wont to know the quality(rang) of all North American ice hockey leagues(including all leagues with NCAA,CIS, junior leauges, pro minor,semi pro, amateur......), and if it is possible to write if someone who knows what kind of money have the average players of this leagues( behind NHL)...

1.NHL
2.AHL
3.ECHL
4.....?
5...?
6....?
7....?
8....?
......

Thanks


----------



## LadyStanley

NCAA, CIS, USNDTP, etc., are "amateur" leagues, so the players get no salary per se.

CHL (Canadian Major Juniors) and USHL and other junior leagues have little $$ paid to players (more like a little $$ to cover a little entertainment).

CHL (Central), SPHL, etc., probably follow the ECHL.

Senior leagues and other adult leagues don't have much in the way of salary, if any. More like playing for fun.


----------



## roki

Thanks..

But, can you range the quality of those legues..

1.NHL
2.AHL
3.ECHL
4.CHL
5.SPHL
.......

and what with others leagues..

And when you say little, is it houndreads, or thousends $$$$ per month


----------



## LadyStanley

roki said:


> Thanks..
> 
> But, can you range the quality of those legues..




Actually, I think you mean $$ quantity (amount).

As players can be loaned to minor leagues, I've grouped by league contract type, which may differ greatly from what they actually earn.



> 1.NHL




For 2010-2011
$500k-$11.88mm (Max is 20% of salary cap)
Players on NHL contracts with two-way deals usually earn $105k and less if playing in the minors (AHL, ECHL).

The other leagues rarely announce salaries, so without players/agents/teams announcing their salaries, it's hard/impossible to know.


AHL contracts - my guess is $50-200k. There is no max.

ECHL contracts - my guess is that most salaries are in the $50-75k range; there is a cap, but I don't recall the limit off the top of my head (and NHL/AHL contracts count at a flat max rate).


----------



## kenabnrmal

SPHL salaries run anywhere between 225 - 700 per week. There's a low cap, so most average around 300-400.


----------



## MeHateHe

LadyStanley said:


> Actually, I think you mean $$ quantity (amount).
> 
> As players can be loaned to minor leagues, I've grouped by league contract type, which may differ greatly from what they actually earn.
> 
> 
> 
> For 2010-2011
> $500k-$11.88mm (Max is 20% of salary cap)
> Players on NHL contracts with two-way deals usually earn $105k and less if playing in the minors (AHL, ECHL).
> 
> The other leagues rarely announce salaries, so without players/agents/teams announcing their salaries, it's hard/impossible to know.
> 
> 
> AHL contracts - my guess is $50-200k. There is no max.
> 
> ECHL contracts - my guess is that most salaries are in the $50-75k range; there is a cap, but I don't recall the limit off the top of my head (and NHL/AHL contracts count at a flat max rate).




The ECHL salary cap is $12,000/week. Minimum weekly salary is $370. ECHL rosters have 20 active players.


----------



## PuckHogs29

MeHateHe said:


> The ECHL salary cap is $12,000/week. Minimum weekly salary is $370. ECHL rosters have 20 active players.




That's pretty much on par with the IHL/CHL too. There numbers aren't much different.


----------



## roki

Thanks, I was axpected a bit more money for the players of lower leagues(sphl, chl/ihl..). So, average players have maybe 2000-2500$ per month. It is a lower than average salary in America. So, why they playing hockey when there is no money in lower leagues, are they have a time to work a regular job and playing hockey or just they play hockey..

Please, can somebody rang the leagues by the QUALITY-not on salary.(including all leagues, pro, amateur, Ncaa, Cis, junior..).I would like to know at least 10 level of leagues..

1.NHL
2.AHL
3.ECHL
4.CHL/IHL
5.SPHL
6...
7...
8....
9...
10...????

Thanks..


----------



## jd2210

It gets very tough to rank the quality after the AHL because they don't play each other and have very different styles of play but I'll give you my opinion anyway:

1)NHL
2)AHL
3)ECHL
4)US College
5 to 8)Major Juniors (the Q the W the OHL and USHL is gaining quality as well)
9)CHL which just took over the IHL as well
10)Can university
11 to about 15) the merky waters of the very poor minor pro leagues like the LNAH, the AAHL and even some senior leagues are quite competitive like the Allen cup finalists.

This new FHL I know nothing about but I think they are a small step down from the CHL.


----------



## Steelhead16

roki said:


> Thanks, I was axpected a bit more money for the players of lower leagues(sphl, chl/ihl..). So, average players have maybe 2000-2500$ per month. It is a lower than average salary in America. So, why they playing hockey when there is no money in lower leagues, are they have a time to work a regular job and playing hockey or just they play hockey..
> 
> Please, can somebody rang the leagues by the QUALITY-not on salary.(including all leagues, pro, amateur, Ncaa, Cis, junior..).I would like to know at least 10 level of leagues..
> 
> 1.NHL
> 2.AHL
> 3.ECHL
> 4.CHL/IHL
> 5.SPHL
> 6...
> 7...
> 8....
> 9...
> 10...????
> 
> Thanks..




It's difficult to just rank them in a list by talent. There are so many differences between the leagues that you aren't really comparing apples for apples. The ECHL for example is made up of younger players mostly on a track upward. There is a maximum # of veteren players that they can have on their rosters. The CHL is where many ECHL vets go because there is no room for them in the ECHL anymore. They can still play and would do very well in the ECHL if they played head to head. 

I would rank them by their importance to the NHL (farm teams, drafting pools, etc...) and not by talent if they were to play each other:

#1 NHL

#2 AHL AAA Level NHL affiliated

#3 ECHL AA level NHL affiliated (teams have 3 or 4 NHL prospects sent there for more playing time than they would get at the AHL level)

#4-#6 Canadian Major Juniors (I put them together because people differ on which one is better) #1 drafting pool for the NHL

#7 U.S. College #2 drafting pool for the NHL

#8 CHL/IHL Very few guys with any NHL/AHL ties.

#9 USHL Up and coming U.S. Junior League. (I believe only 2 or 3 players have advanced to the NHL but the league is growing)

There are some other minor pro leagues like the SPHL, LNAH, and FHL but they really are just a place to play if you don't want to get a real job.
You can also go all through the different junior leagues but they are just kids trying to attract the attention of higher leagues.

As for your other question. The salaries for the AA minor players is only for a job that lasts 6-7 months and their housing is paid for. Most of the guys that I know of in the ECHL at least have summer jobs if they need them. Some I know sell insurance, work at golf courses and one I know has a landscape company which is mostly a summertime gig. They love to play and can still pay the bills so they keep going.


----------



## LadyStanley

Steelhead16 said:


> #9 USHL Up and coming U.S. Junior League. (I believe only 2 or 3 players have advanced to the NHL but the league is growing)




Few players jump from the USHL directly to the NHL. The USHL is like a feeder league to the NCAA. Lots of players in the NHL from the USHL, with college in between. (There a few players right now on the Sharks depth chart that meet this qualification, including Joe Pavelski.)

The NAHL (development league) I think is below the Canadian Junior leagues and USHL. Below that are all the junior B leagues.

Some of the New England high school leagues are probably on par with the NAHL, a bit below the USHL/Canadian junior.


(It's really hard to qualify-rank some of these as the skills/abilities often increase with age.)


----------



## roki

Thanks very much for your answers, I know that it is diffucult to level the leagues, but you tried... thanks...
Now I know a much more about quality of leagues and quality of players who is coming to Europe...

...."*They love to play and can still pay the bills so they keep going*."...

This is true love..

I really didnt know that in America their is still lot of players who just playing for love and nothing else...i was thinking that this is possible only in lower and amateur european leagues..

So now I know why a lot of good players from North America is still coming to Europe and play for relatively little money...


----------



## PuckHogs29

jd2210 said:


> It gets very tough to rank the quality after the AHL because they don't play each other and have very different styles of play but I'll give you my opinion anyway:
> 
> 1)NHL
> 2)AHL
> 3)ECHL
> 4)US College
> 5 to 8)Major Juniors (the Q the W the OHL and USHL is gaining quality as well)
> 9)CHL which just took over the IHL as well
> 10)Can university
> 11 to about 15) the merky waters of the very poor minor pro leagues like the LNAH, the AAHL and even some senior leagues are quite competitive like the Allen cup finalists.
> 
> This new FHL I know nothing about but I think they are a small step down from the CHL.




The FHL is going to be on par with the rest of the barely pro/semi-pro leagues like the AAHL and defunct leagues like the EPHL and MAHL.


----------



## jd2210

PuckHogs29 said:


> The FHL is going to be on par with the rest of the barely pro/semi-pro leagues like the AAHL and defunct leagues like the EPHL and MAHL.




OK thanks. I wonder if they can compete with the AAHL and it's huge fan base and sheer huge number of teams


----------



## adsfan

LadyStanley said:


> Actually, I think you mean $$ quantity (amount).
> 
> As players can be loaned to minor leagues, I've grouped by league contract type, which may differ greatly from what they actually earn.
> 
> 
> 
> For 2010-2011
> $500k-$11.88mm (Max is 20% of salary cap)
> Players on NHL contracts with two-way deals usually earn $105k and less if playing in the minors (AHL, ECHL).
> 
> The other leagues rarely announce salaries, so without players/agents/teams announcing their salaries, it's hard/impossible to know.
> 
> 
> *AHL contracts - my guess is $50-200k. There is no max.*
> 
> ECHL contracts - my guess is that most salaries are in the $50-75k range; there is a cap, but I don't recall the limit off the top of my head (and NHL/AHL contracts count at a flat max rate).




There is no max so the NHL can stash players in the AHL. A typical two way NHL / AHL contract might be $600K / $100K. The AHL does have some minimum, it used to be $300 a game (about $25K a season), but that was several years ago. The average is probably is in the $50-$60K range or about $2K a week or a million dollars a year salary per AHL team. There is no AHL salary cap. NHL players can't be sent down below the AHL level. If they have a one way deal, the NHL team keeps paying the salary, i.e. $600K.


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

adsfan said:


> There is no max so the NHL can stash players in the AHL. A typical two way NHL / AHL contract might be $600K / $100K. The AHL does have some minimum, it used to be $300 a game (about $25K a season), but that was several years ago. The average is probably is in the $50-$60K range or about $2K a week or a million dollars a year salary per AHL team. There is no AHL salary cap. NHL players can't be sent down below the AHL level. If they have a one way deal, the NHL team keeps paying the salary, i.e. $600K.




Just to add to your post....

This:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703408604576164700332602230.html


----------



## adsfan

Green Men Rule said:


> Just to add to your post....
> 
> This:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703408604576164700332602230.html




Thanks GMR! I learned that the AHL minimum is now $37.5K (about $500/game) and that you can access some of the WSJ online. I thought it was all pay.


----------



## SemireliableSource

adsfan said:


> There is no max so the NHL can stash players in the AHL. A typical two way NHL / AHL contract might be $600K / $100K. The AHL does have some minimum, it used to be $300 a game (about $25K a season), but that was several years ago. The average is probably is in the $50-$60K range or about $2K a week or a million dollars a year salary per AHL team. There is no AHL salary cap. NHL players can't be sent down below the AHL level. If they have a one way deal, the NHL team keeps paying the salary, i.e. $600K.




One little flaw there: Teams certainly can send a player on a one-way deal to the ECHL if he is performing poorly. Will they want that kind of cash down in the ECHL, no but it's possible. However, if they sent him to the CHL he could just say, "screw it, I'm not going." NHL contracted players can be sent to a league outside of those recognized by the CBA (AHL, ECHL) but they do not have to report.


----------



## No Fun Shogun

This topic has actually been pretty interesting to read, especially the older posts. I was kind of wondering the same thing recently, as the Express have started signing players while flat out saying that they weren't going to disclose their salaries as per team policy.

And WSJ article was especially interesting. Almost feel bad for the players stuck in the AHL, but being a millionaire to play minor league hockey ain't exactly something to shed tears over.


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

No Fun Shogun said:


> This topic has actually been pretty interesting to read, especially the older posts. I was kind of wondering the same thing recently, as the Express have started signing players while flat out saying that they weren't going to disclose their salaries as per team policy.
> 
> And WSJ article was especially interesting. Almost feel bad for the players stuck in the AHL, but being a millionaire to play minor league hockey ain't exactly something to shed tears over.




Don't worry, it's Martinson. He is from the UHL and old WCHL. He'll likely find a way to cheat the cap. I like Martinson, I really do. He is a nice guy and a good coach but I don't have any doubts that he's not smart enough for loopholes.


----------



## LadyStanley

The Panda Bolt said:


> One little flaw there: *Teams certainly can send a player on a one-way deal to the ECHL* if he is performing poorly. Will they want that kind of cash down in the ECHL, no but it's possible. However, if they sent him to the CHL he could just say, "screw it, I'm not going." NHL contracted players can be sent to a league outside of those recognized by the CBA (AHL, ECHL) but they do not have to report.




OK, just some clarification....

NHL deals: ELS (entry level system) contracts are by definition "two-way" (meaning that the player earns less in AHL/minors than in NHL) AND teams can assign the player to the ECHL. SPC (standard player contracts) post-ELS can be one-way (same salary, regardless of league) or two-way; however, a player cannot be assigned to ECHL without permission/agreement. (Won't get into loans to Europe, but that's similar to ECHL.) AIUI, the $$ hit against ECHL cap is the "max" (which may be under what the player is actually paid, say if they're on a one-way deal).

(And you can add CHL in paragraph above.)


----------



## billycanuck

LadyStanley said:


> OK, just some clarification....
> 
> NHL deals: ELS (entry level system) contracts are by definition "two-way" (meaning that the player earns less in AHL/minors than in NHL) AND teams can assign the player to the ECHL. SPC (standard player contracts) post-ELS can be one-way (same salary, regardless of league) or two-way; however, a player cannot be assigned to ECHL without permission/agreement. (Won't get into loans to Europe, but that's similar to ECHL.) AIUI, the $$ hit against ECHL cap is the "max" (which may be under what the player is actually paid, say if they're on a one-way deal).
> 
> (And you can add CHL in paragraph above.)



My buddy told me this (who had a EL contract) so correct me if I am wrong:

Also, Entry Level contracts for Canadian Hockey League players stipulate that they cannot be sent to the AHL/ECHL/CHL and can only return to their major junior club if they do not stay on with the NHL club.


----------



## LadyStanley

billycanuck said:


> My buddy told me this (who had a EL contract) so correct me if I am wrong:
> 
> Also, Entry Level contracts for Canadian Hockey League players stipulate that they cannot be sent to the AHL/ECHL/CHL and can only return to their major junior club if they do not stay on with the NHL club.




Canadian Major Junior players who are 18 or 19 and don't make NHL have to return to their junior club (& contract slides if 10 or fewer NHL RS games played). (Europeans or ex-Collegians who don't make the NHL squad can be assigned to AHL team; Europeans can also be returned overseas. Not sure about ECHL or CHL.)

Major junior players who are 20 have the option (NHL club's discretion AIUI) to return to CHL as overager (contract year burned) OR be assigned to AHL (et al).


----------



## billycanuck

LadyStanley said:


> Canadian Major Junior players who are 18 or 19 and don't make NHL have to return to their junior club (& contract slides if 10 or fewer NHL RS games played). (Europeans or ex-Collegians who don't make the NHL squad can be assigned to AHL team; Europeans can also be returned overseas. Not sure about ECHL or CHL.)
> 
> Major junior players who are 20 have the option (NHL club's discretion AIUI) to return to CHL as overager (contract year burned) OR be assigned to AHL (et al).




Awesome, thanks! I knew it was something like that but didn't know the exact rule.


----------



## JB51Hockey

Who is paying the contracts? If an NHL team assigns some player from the AHL to the ECHL, is the AHL team still required to pay his contract?


----------



## LadyStanley

jeben51 said:


> Who is paying the contracts? If an NHL team assigns some player from the AHL to the ECHL, is the AHL team still required to pay his contract?




NHL contracts are paid by the NHL team, regardless of the league the player is playing in.

(If a player is on an AHL deal, the AHL team has to pay)


----------



## fredrikstad

*Salaries in The CHL*

I know this is slightly OT, since it's not The NHL, but i could nmot find a better fit for my question.
A Norwegian D man named, Henrik Odegaard http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=16328
was signed to an AHL contract with The Chicago Wolves, but after only one game played he was loaned to the CHL team Missouri Maveric
What I wounder is, since TheCHL is listed as an professional league, how much does the average player get paid there?
Can a 26 year old foreigner expect to make a living from a salary from The CHL?
IMO it was bad decision to sign an AHL contract at al at that age. Has it been a ELC or a university team(if he was younger), the story could have been different.

Mods, feel free to move the tread to another place that is more suitable


----------



## 895

CHL players make a minimum of $425 a week last I checked. Housing and some food expenses are covered. 

This would be roughly equivalent to working 40 hours a week at a minimum wage job such as McDonalds. Note that this isn't Norway where minimum wage can provide a relatively reasonable lifestyle. So yes, you won't starve but it's not a comfortable living if you have dependents. 

Obviously the better players will get paid more.

You will only get paid your salary during the season so during the summer most players have to find another job.


----------



## alko

fredrikstad said:


> I know this is slightly OT, since it's not The NHL, but i could nmot find a better fit for my question.
> A Norwegian D man named, Henrik Odegaard http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=16328
> was signed to an AHL contract with The Chicago Wolves, but after only one game played he was loaned to the CHL team Missouri Maveric
> What I wounder is, since TheCHL is listed as an professional league, how much does the average player get paid there?
> Can a 26 year old foreigner expect to make a living from a salary from The CHL?
> IMO it was bad decision to sign an AHL contract at al at that age. Has it been a ELC or a university team(if he was younger), the story could have been different.
> 
> Mods, feel free to move the tread to another place that is more suitable




hard to say, because i never played hockey in CHL. Also tzo notiuce, i never played hockey. 
But there is lot of euro players, that go to CHL, SPHL, even FHL... Lets take as a last example 37 years old forward Martin Hlinka. He was last few years in DEL and now is he in CHL. Im sure the salary in DEL was much better as it is now. But why is he there? It means, it will be not so bad for him.


----------



## iamjs

JB51Hockey said:


> Who is paying the contracts? If an NHL team assigns some player from the AHL to the ECHL, is the AHL team still required to pay his contract?




From what I remember, when the NHL assigned a player down to the ECHL, the NHL paid but it was only a $500/wk hit on the ECHL cap. 

_Edit: Looks like it's $525/wk _



> The NHL/AHL affiliate payment for 2013-14 is $525 per week. Any affiliate amount other than $525 per week agreed upon with any NHL/AHL club will be considered a salary cap violation. This includes excess payments for equipment, travel, etc.




http://www.echl.com/faq-s-s12377


----------



## Mike Kersey

What about the old EHL of the 60s and early 70s? What were the salaries ?


----------



## Cyclones Rock

Mike Kersey said:


> What about the old EHL of the 60s and early 70s? What were the salaries ?



Until the night of Oct. 29, Raymond William (Wild Willie) Trognitz was just another guy banging out a l*iving as a 10-grand-a-year minor league hockey bad man for the Dayton Owls. *

WILD WILLIE GETS A NEW LEASE ON LIFE

Better paid IHL guys made about $10k per year ($350 per week) in the 70s. So I'd guess the EHL probably was in the $100-200 per week range. But that's just a guess.


----------



## alko

Cyclones Rock said:


> Until the night of Oct. 29, Raymond William (Wild Willie) Trognitz was just another guy banging out a l*iving as a 10-grand-a-year minor league hockey bad man for the Dayton Owls. *
> 
> WILD WILLIE GETS A NEW LEASE ON LIFE
> 
> Better paid IHL guys made about $10k per year ($350 per week) in the 70s. So I'd guess the EHL probably was in the $100-200 per week range. But that's just a guess.




Was it enough to live standard life?


----------



## Cyclones Rock

alko said:


> Was it enough to live standard life?




A very minimal material life.....maybe. I would think that all of these guys worked in the off season at regular jobs.

Most players in the major leagues used to work in the off season. A member of the 1975 world champion Cincinnati Reds named Terry Crowley lived in a very modest apartment complex near where I grew up. He worked every off season at various jobs. It wasn't that long ago that Pete Rose became "the first $100,000 per year singles hitter", as he used to say.

Big money and sports is a very recent phenomenon. It's gotten to the point where many AHLers don't have to work in the off season as some of them can make upwards of $300,000. But lower minor league guys who aren't on NHL deals have to do something in the off season unless they have money from other sources or live in their parent's basement


----------



## garnetpalmetto

alko said:


> Was it enough to live standard life?




FWIW based on inflation, $10K a year in 1977 is equivalent to a little over $41,600.00 a year now.


----------



## alko

garnetpalmetto said:


> FWIW based on inflation, $10K a year in 1977 is equivalent to a little over $41,600.00 a year now.




For Slovak standards it is very good paid job. I dont know, how is it in North America.


----------



## SemireliableSource

Depending on where you live, that's either not a lot or you can live a decent life. ECHL or lower towns, you can live a decent life on that. Especially if you live with roommates/teammates.


----------



## LadyStanley

Also depends on if "salary" includes board or if that's extra (at team paid-for apartments).


----------



## 210

SemireliableSource said:


> Depending on where you live, that's either not a lot or you can live a decent life. ECHL or lower towns, you can live a decent life on that. Especially if you live with roommates/teammates.




In the ECHL teams have to provide housing (including utilities) so players can do decently during the season. I know a few that have summer jobs.


----------



## Duke Guy

That $41K would be for about 6 months work. That doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## royals119

Duke Guy said:


> That $41K would be for about 6 months work. That doesn't sound too bad.



Just to be clear, that was a number in response to a different question than the thread title might imply. The average ECHL player today makes about $13,000. League minimum for a season is about $9000. Low end guys who are getting released and re-signed make even less, since contracts are day to day, and you only get paid when you are on the roster. Top end guys (maybe a couple per team) might make $25,000. They do get a team paid furnished apartment, and a small per diem when on the road, plus some team provided meals, so they don't have a lot of expenses during the season. On the other hand, no health insurance in the off season. Most guys do something for money in the off-season. Hockey clinics, construction work, truck driver, landscaping, etc - or they live at home with mom and dad.


----------



## Cyclones Rock

royals119 said:


> Just to be clear, that was a number in response to a different question than the thread title might imply. The average ECHL player today makes about $13,000. League minimum for a season is about $9000. Low end guys who are getting released and re-signed make even less, since contracts are day to day, and you only get paid when you are on the roster. Top end guys (maybe a couple per team) might make $25,000. They do get a team paid furnished apartment, and a small per diem when on the road, plus some team provided meals, so they don't have a lot of expenses during the season. On the other hand, no health insurance in the off season. Most guys do something for money in the off-season. Hockey clinics, construction work, truck driver, landscaping, etc - or they live at home with mom and dad.





The only ones making money in the ECHL-with rare exception- are those on NHL deals and AHL deals. An NHL deal player in the ECHL can make decent money. Johas Johansson who is Buffalo property and will start the season in Cincinnati will make $162,500 at the minor league level. $70,000 in salary and $92,500 in prorated signing bonus.

Jonas Johansson - CapFriendly - NHL Salary Caps

As royals119 pointed out, players in the ECHL can be cut in a moment's notice and not be owed any more money. An ECHL contract can be terminated by the club without any future obligations owed to the player.

*The Player understands and recognizes that he is competing with other Players
for a position on the Member’s Active Roster within the applicable Player limits.
If at any time, in the sole judgment of the Member, the Player’s skill and
performance has not been satisfactory as compared to that of the other Players
41
competing for positions on the Member’s Active Roster, then the Member may
Release the Player and immediately terminate this SPC and the payments
provided for herein.
*
^^^^from the PHPA CBA

echl standard player contract - Google Search One can download the CBA (first entry on search) if interested.


----------



## JRB86

Knowing someone that played in the ECHL I believe when I asked him this question I remember him saying they could make around 35k a year. And I do remember him mentioning someone that was in the ECHL on a NHL contract backing him up and laughing about how much he was making to sit in the ECHL.


----------



## JMCx4

Duke Guy said:


> That $41K would be for about 6 months work. That doesn't sound too bad.



That's slightly less than half of the U.S. average poverty level for a 3-person family. So a player with a wife/partner & one child would have to earn a little bit more than $41k in the other 6 months just to climb above the poverty line. Does THAT sound bad?


----------



## 210

May I suggest you recheck your numbers?


----------



## Barclay Donaldson

JMCx4 said:


> That's slightly less than half of the U.S. average poverty level for a 3-person family. So a player with a wife/partner & one child would have to earn a little bit more than $41k in the other 6 months just to climb above the poverty line. Does THAT sound bad?




For a 3 person family in the US in 2018 it was $21,330. An income of 82k puts them above 88% of Americans. An income of 41k puts them above 67% and about twice as high as a family of 3 at the poverty line. I'm not sure what kind of Scrooge McDuck dollars you're rolling in, but I'd suggest double checking your numbers.


----------



## JMCx4

@210 and @Barclay Donaldson: Thanks for that. Must've been reading stats for the OTHER America. Disregard.


----------



## Growler

Not sure how accurate it is, but I heard that Adam Pardy was the highest paid player in the ECHL this year (on an ECHL contract) by quite a lot. I don't know how much it is, but it is possible to pay a few players on ECHL contracts a lot more than the average when you handle the team like Toronto does stocking the roster with guys on AHL deals. The ECHL franchise pays a small amount of salary to the AHL club (pre-defined by ECHL rules) and the AHL club makes up the remainder of what the player's AHL contract specifies. If you have a lot of AHL players on the roster like Newfoundland (12-16 in any given game), the weekly roster payroll will be relatively low enabling the ECHL club to pay the few guys on ECHL contracts a lot more than the average ECHL salary (total weekly roster payroll is capped in the ECHL).


----------



## royals119

Growler said:


> Not sure how accurate it is, but I heard that Adam Pardy was the highest paid player in the ECHL this year (on an ECHL contract) by quite a lot. I don't know how much it is, but it is possible to pay a few players on ECHL contracts a lot more than the average when you handle the team like Toronto does stocking the roster with guys on AHL deals. The ECHL franchise pays a small amount of salary to the AHL club (pre-defined by ECHL rules) and the AHL club makes up the remainder of what the player's AHL contract specifies. If you have a lot of AHL players on the roster like Newfoundland (12-16 in any given game), the weekly roster payroll will be relatively low enabling the ECHL club to pay the few guys on ECHL contracts a lot more than the average ECHL salary (total weekly roster payroll is capped in the ECHL).



So, some quick math. Salary cap is $13,000 per week. Affiliate payment for AHL/NHL contracted players is $525 per week. If 16 contracted players are assigned, that leaves $4600 per week to split between the remaining players. Assuming 18 players on payroll per week (you can carry up to 20, but only 18 dress), and 27 weeks in the season. If the two who aren't on NHL/AHL contracts split that remainder equally, that is $2300 a week, or about $62,000 for the season. Pretty good money for an ECHL player, but still less than the average AHL salary. The team could have one of those players at the ECHL minimum, thereby maximizing the amount available for the other player, which would then be ~$110,000. Obviously teams don't have to spend to the cap, and most teams carry the extra skaters when they can, which would affect the amount available. Also, contracts can be adjusted weekly (I believe that is still true), so they could pay their star more when they are shorthanded, and less when they have extra players, if he agrees. 
According to a quick Google search the average salary in the AHL is $90,000, minimum is $47,500, just for comparison.


----------



## CHRDANHUTCH

ABOVE DEPENDS ON a couple of bullets: 

1) Whether it's a 2 way AHL/NHL, deal or an AHL/ECHL deal..... then add in players who are now being added out of college to an SPC AS you see ECHL teams do, and to a limited extent AHL teams


----------



## Growler

royals119 said:


> So, some quick math. Salary cap is $13,000 per week. Affiliate payment for AHL/NHL contracted players is $525 per week. If 16 contracted players are assigned, that leaves $4600 per week to split between the remaining players. Assuming 18 players on payroll per week (you can carry up to 20, but only 18 dress), and 27 weeks in the season. If the two who aren't on NHL/AHL contracts split that remainder equally, that is $2300 a week, or about $62,000 for the season. Pretty good money for an ECHL player, but still less than the average AHL salary. The team could have one of those players at the ECHL minimum, thereby maximizing the amount available for the other player, which would then be ~$110,000. Obviously teams don't have to spend to the cap, and most teams carry the extra skaters when they can, which would affect the amount available. Also, contracts can be adjusted weekly (I believe that is still true), so they could pay their star more when they are shorthanded, and less when they have extra players, if he agrees.
> According to a quick Google search the average salary in the AHL is $90,000, minimum is $47,500, just for comparison.




Do other ECHL clubs "play" with the IR list? Not to reveal secrets, but I'm pretty sure Newfoundland does it regularly. I'm sure the IR guys get paid, right? Ya, they have to.


----------



## adsfan

alko said:


> Was it enough to live standard life?




I grew up in Dayton. The cost of living, especially the cost for food and gasoline, was below the national average. My senior year in college (1980-81), I had an apartment, 1 bdrm, heat included, with a balcony and an outdoor pool and free parking for $205 a month in Cincinnati, 6 blocks south of the UC campus.

When my wife and I moved out of the complex near our home in 1985, the rent for 2 bdrms with heat, underground parking and indoor pool was $700 and going up substantially.

In between, my 1 bdrm Milwaukee apartment with heat, free laundry and underground parking was $300 a month in 1981-82, with no pool, or 50% more than in Cincinnati, in 1981-82.

I can believe that $250 or $300 a week was enough in the late 1970s for a single man, especially if you had roommates. The Dayton Owls played in 1977-78 after the Dayton Gems folded. A gallon of gas was $1 and a loaf of white bread was 29 cents. Most of the Gems players had part time jobs. A Dman sold insurance in my mom's office building. One worked in a lumber yard. Another guy, a forward, worked construction, driving earth movers in the summer.


----------



## royals119

Growler said:


> Do other ECHL clubs "play" with the IR list? Not to reveal secrets, but I'm pretty sure Newfoundland does it regularly. I'm sure the IR guys get paid, right? Ya, they have to.



They get paid, but they don't count toward the cap. Only the 20 man roster counts toward the cap (18 active, plus two scratches, if the team has a full roster). It used to be that the player had to sign a statement saying he was injured to go on IR. Of course after the first two days of camp everyone is "injured", so it was regularly abused. I think that is why they just call it a "reserve" list now. They basically acknowledged that you don't have to be injured. Royals used to have an assistant coach that they paid as a player. He would go in IR on cutdown day in October, and stay there until the end of the season. They did it for I think three years. It just worked out better for everyone concerned to have him on the union insurance and give him player housing instead of treating him as a member of the office staff.


----------



## 210

Teams must file paperwork with the league proving injury to add players to injured reserve. They have two days to take a player off IR that has been medically cleared to play. Players on IR are allowed to practice if they are medically cleared to practice.


----------



## Growler

royals119 said:


> They get paid, but they don't count toward the cap. Only the 20 man roster counts toward the cap (18 active, plus two scratches, if the team has a full roster). It used to be that the player had to sign a statement saying he was injured to go on IR. Of course after the first two days of camp everyone is "injured", so it was regularly abused. I think that is why they just call it a "reserve" list now. They basically acknowledged that you don't have to be injured. Royals used to have an assistant coach that they paid as a player. He would go in IR on cutdown day in October, and stay there until the end of the season. They did it for I think three years. It just worked out better for everyone concerned to have him on the union insurance and give him player housing instead of treating him as a member of the office staff.



thanks I figured as much. Because with the Growlers there are guys on Reserve, but also IR and some guys have been on the IR for much of the year, but they're not injured.


----------



## 210

Who for the Growlers has been on IR for "much of the year" but isn't injured?


----------



## Growler

210 said:


> Who for the Growlers has been on IR for "much of the year" but isn't injured?



Several guys. Mizyurin, Nekolenko, Skirving etc. - they move on and off the IR to reserve but hardly played. I figure this is pretty common. If you look around the ECHL most rosters have 25, 26, 27, 28 (Kalamazoo) players on the roster right now. Those guys aren't all injured. No way.


----------



## 210

I would bet good money all are hurt. The automatic fines to clubs misusing the IR list are substantial.


----------



## chief fan

whats the salary cap or average salary in the sphl?


----------



## 210

chief fan said:


> whats the salary cap or average salary in the sphl?




It was $5,600 a week salary cap last season, I don't know if it went up for 2018-19.


----------



## JMCx4

210 said:


> It was $5,600 a week salary cap last season, I don't know if it went up for 2018-19.



Still the same.


----------



## Hurricane Ron

Who pays the players salaries in the ECHL during the playoffs? I'm presuming each team continues to pay that, but I wondered if perhaps the league took that over.


----------



## 210

Hurricane Ron said:


> Who pays the players salaries in the ECHL during the playoffs? I'm presuming each team continues to pay that, but I wondered if perhaps the league took that over.




The team still does. The same salary cap rules apply in the playoffs as the regular season.


----------



## royals119

There also is, or at least used to be, a bonus system. Winner gets more than loser for each round. Each team used to contribute $2 per ticket to the bonus pool, which I think the league administered. It may have changed, that was what I was told by a team employee a number of years ago.


----------



## Hurricane Ron

I was curious if there was a bonus for the players that made the playoffs, thanks for the info, Royals. I am also curious if there is a significant bonus for the players on the team that wins the Kelly Cup?


----------



## 210

royals119 said:


> *There also is, or at least used to be, a bonus system*. Winner gets more than loser for each round. Each team used to contribute $2 per ticket to the bonus pool, which I think the league administered. It may have changed, that was what I was told by a team employee a number of years ago.




There still is. I haven't seen the new CBA so I don't know if there are any changes since the last one.


----------



## TSK1020

What percent of the ECHL is on 1yr contracts?


----------



## JMCx4

bubbrubb231 said:


> What percent of the ECHL is on 1yr contracts?



100%, according to this SBN blog ...


> All ECHL contracts are limited to a single season and cannot be multi-year contracts. Players can be released from their contract at any point during the season after first being offered to other teams through the waivers process. ...


----------



## TSK1020

JMCx4 said:


> 100%, according to this SBN blog ...




what percent of AHL then?


----------



## JMCx4

bubbrubb231 said:


> what percent of AHL then?



Google it.


----------



## TSK1020

hopeful someone would know off the cuff roughly... since ECHL is %100 that is an easy find (my bad). Trying to find that inflection point amonst NA minor leagues for 1y contracts. Might not be a quick number I could Google and get without sifting through many words which make my head explode as is.


----------



## JMCx4

bubbrubb231 said:


> hopeful someone would know off the cuff roughly... since ECHL is %100 that is an easy find (my bad). Trying to find that inflection point amonst NA minor leagues for 1y contracts. Might not be a quick number I could Google and get without sifting through many words which make my head explode as is.



For a rough order answer, you could peruse @Booba's handy list in the 2021-2022 AHL Contracts thread.


----------



## royals119

bubbrubb231 said:


> hopeful someone would know off the cuff roughly... since ECHL is %100 that is an easy find (my bad). Trying to find that inflection point amonst NA minor leagues for 1y contracts. Might not be a quick number I could Google and get without sifting through many words which make my head explode as is.



As JMCx4 said, there is a thread in the AHL forum listing all players on AHL contracts, and the individual posts usually specify multi-year contracts. Off hand, from reading those threads over the years I would estimate 10-20% of AHL contracts are multi year. Most of those are two years. Rarely is there a 3 year contract (like maybe one a year or less for the league), and I've never seen one more than 3 years. Of course lots of players in the AHL are on NHL contracts, usually ELC's, which are usually 3 years. Also lots of players in the AHL are on PTO contracts, which are 25 games, but can be renewed for another 25 games.


----------



## adsfan

AdmiralPred said:


> Danbury's over the cap issues run a bit deeper than that. Players and their wives were on the payroll rosters of other businesses the Trashers owners operated as a means ti circumvent the UHL cap. While the 'perks' are taxable and should be included on the player's W-2, the Trashers are in trouble because they got caught up in the Federal investigation. If one was able to audit other minor hockey owner's businesses all at once, they might uncover the same issues.




I saw a doc about this on cable TV. Danbury seemed to break every rule that the UHL had. Their owner acted like Tony Soprano and he seemed to like doing business that way. I doubt that any other US minor league hockey team was or is run that way.


----------



## JMCx4

adsfan said:


> I saw a doc about this on cable TV. Danbury seemed to break every rule that the UHL had. Their owner acted like Tony Soprano and he seemed to like doing business that way. I doubt that any other US minor league hockey team was or is run that way.



There certainly were - and still are - classier ways for minor pro hockey team owners/GMs to skirt League financial rules. Human nature is not suspended in hockey.


----------



## WOSHLFAN123

Confirmed payouts via friend who is a player for a team in the minor or "semi pro" league The WOSHL (Canadian elite senior semi pro league in Ontario)

*PLEASE NOTE ONLY TOP TEAMS IN THIS LEAGUE PAY THERE PLAYERS ON REGULAR BASIS*

Former Pro players on top woshl teams (NHL and below) - up to $1500 monthly
Former high end junior players (CHL, OJHL) - $300-$500 monthly
Former junior player (Jr.B, Jr.C) (only applicable to a few teams such as tillsonburg and tilbury) - max $400 monthly

teams such as delhi, plattsville and alvinston do not pay on a regular basis. and teams such as Elora, Tillsonburg, Tillbury and Strathroy pay players the highest amounts and have some very elite players.

if I was to compare the WOSHL current top team (Tillsonburg) to an american pro league... you could argue Tillsonburg could compete in the SPHL quite comfortably.


source; not a good one but my best buddy is on the elora rocks and has the inside scoop on the league


----------



## AintLifeGrand

if you are a signed to a NHL team (prospect , 2 way contract) and are assigned to a ECHL team are you paid your AHL contract there ?


----------



## SemireliableSource

If you're signed to an NHL contact, you don't have an AHL contact. If you're referring to your minor league salary, you're paid whatever is in your contract. If it's a one-way contract, you're paid the same regardless of where you pay. If it's a two-way, you have your NHL money if you're in the NHL or your minor leagues amount if in the minors (regardless of level). I don't even think they're a thing anymore but there used to be three-way contracts. 

You do have guys on AHL two-way deals where they get one rate of pay in the A and another in the Coast.


----------

